# Lamb breast with Q-View



## wlkwichita (Nov 6, 2010)

I picked up some of those inexpensive packages of lamb breasts that show up at Wally World from time to time.

I applied a small amount of EVOO, and some Penzey's Bicentennial Rub. I smoked them over apple at around 230F to an internal temp of 145F. That took just under 3 hours.

 I then dropped them on a very hot grill for about 30 seconds each side, let them rest a few minutes, and chowed down! Quite a tasty treat for less than $2 per pound!!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 6, 2010)

Dude, those look phenomenal!  I love lamb!


----------



## meateater (Nov 6, 2010)

I use to get them at my local Smiths/Kroger/Food For Less years ago and enjoyed them alot. Meat cuts are alot different in my area these day's.


----------

